# حواء ؟؟!!!



## soul & life (13 مارس 2014)

سلام ونعمة

ليه قسم حواء مش مقروء لكل الاعضاء والزوار 
القسم بتنزل فيه مواضيع هايلة ومفيدة وفيه معلومات جميلة تفيد سيدات وبنات المنتدى والزوار كمان 

ليه بقا  القسم مبيظهرش غير للمباركين فقط؟؟


----------



## tamav maria (13 مارس 2014)

صدقيني انا سألت نفسي السؤال ده كتير
لاني بصراحه مش شايفه فيه اي حاجه يستحق انه يكون مخفي عن الاعضاء الجدد والزوار


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (13 مارس 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> صدقيني انا سألت نفسي السؤال ده كتير
> لاني بصراحه مش شايفه فيه اي حاجه يستحق انه يكون مخفي عن *الاعضاء الجدد والزوار*


*هو موجود أصلاً ؟
لأنه بتطلع لى رسالة ( لايوجد مواضيع فى هذا المنتدى )
فأعتقدت أن ( حواء ) مشغولة بالرضاعة 
أتاريه للـــ VIP 

*​


----------



## mary naeem (13 مارس 2014)

*ههههههههههههههههههههه*
*انا عمالة ازن من بدري علشان القسم دا يظهر وعاملة موضوع فى قسم المباركين*
*والناس اللي هنا اخر طناش*
*يكن مافيش حد بيتلكم*
*الظاهر ان صوتنا مش مسموع*
*او اننا غير مرئين بالنسبة ليهم*
*خير الله ما يجعله خير *
*يمكن يأتي اليوم ألل يمكن ينظروا لينا بنظرة عطف *
*ما احنا مساكين*


​


----------



## candy shop (16 مارس 2014)

القسم ده يا مريم
محدش مطنش الرد بس 
روك رافض ظهوره الا للعضاء المباركين ​


----------

